# need a stock



## MD746 (Oct 24, 2012)

I cut my original stock down so my son could shoot it and now he has moved on to a new gun. So I'm looking for a stock for my traditions pursuit, and ideas on where to get one?


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 25, 2012)

Try their website... looks like you need to contact them as I do not find any parts listed.


----------

